# Purchased used GM1000. What maintenance to do first?



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi,

I decided to get a GM1000 for my new zeon zoysia. Although I got a little impatient with the purchase, I felt like buying any of these used machines your going off the person's word on the condition of the mowers. It's a gamble in my opinion. It's a 2007, Kawasaki engine and said it came from a golf course and it was maintained well. We will see.

My question is what do you all normally look for and do maintenance-wise after a purchase? My sod got installed today so it will be a good while until I mow. Until I can get lawn more level Im looking at mowing around 1" for now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2020)

Drain the gas check the oil replace if needed. Grease all the zerk fittings. Check all the belts for wear and tightness. Check reel for wear and bearing play. Check reel and bedknife for wear and alignment. Check/clean fuel filter. I recommend running some good fuel thru it as well.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Whenever I buy anything with a motor, I change all the fluids, change spark plug, replace air filter if needed. Always run ethanol free gas. Lube/grease everything, inspect everything, belts, blade, all of that. Download the user/maintenance manual. Check to see if it cuts paper, if not, adjust/backlap until it does, if it doesn't you probably need a grind. Get it out on the lawn, if you notice anything such as cables binding, funny noises, take a look at it and fix it. These things are built pretty well, I bought my flex for 400 I have a few hundred into it, but she's tip top.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I changed gearbox oil, glad I did. It looked like it had engine oil in it and not ATF. I always change fluids, just so you know its done and it's done right.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Nixnix42 said:


> ]Drain the gas check the oil replace if needed. Grease all the zerk fittings. Check all the belts for wear and tightness. Check reel for wear and bearing play. Check reel and bedknife for wear and alignment. Check/clean fuel filter. I recommend running some good fuel thru it as well.


Ethanol is the devil for any motor that sits. Ethanol collects moisture, so sitting in a shed for a while it'll gum up Carb. It's very bad for boats and small engines. I am lucky to have a gas station that sells it for about the price of premium, thats all I use for boats/ small engines.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

My mower was the victim of Ethanol in the gas. Even if it does not sit and is used constantly, the elastomers that make up the seals in the carburetor are not intended to come in contact with alcohols.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks for the tips. Looks like I got a lot of work to do not to mention this is a whole different type of mower than Im use to. As long as the the engine is in good shape I can manage everything else. I have a $200 craftsman mower that I bought new thats three years newer than the greensmaster. Surely if it held up good this greensmaster would.


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

All great recommendations here.
Don't worry about it being a 2007, those Kawasaki engines are bulletproof.

Unless someone provides you with detailed paperwork and invoices as proof, anybody who says "It was well maintained" is lying.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2020)

Mines a 2006 they are built like tanks and parts are easy to come by for the most part. R&R products will be your best friends lol


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

That makes me feel even better about the purchase. Just last week I was commenting on a thread in here and was leaning more toward an Allett or Swardmans. The toro may not be ideal for a homeowner but I basically got what is considered the best reel style mower for over $1,000 less.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> That makes me feel even better about the purchase. Just last week I was commenting on a thread in here and was leaning more toward an Allett or Swardmans. The toro may not be ideal for a homeowner but I basically got what is considered the best reel style mower for over $1,000 less.


Agree, if someone who look for greens mower are lucky or have patience on looking. They can end up getting these mower from $300-$500 in very good condition. I dont see my self spending $1000 on swardman or allet. If i can get a greensmower for a lower price(greensmower are proven that works for a long period of time and its build like that)


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

lawn789 said:


> That makes me feel even better about the purchase. Just last week I was commenting on a thread in here and was leaning more toward an Allett or Swardmans. The toro may not be ideal for a homeowner but I basically got what is considered the best reel style mower for over $1,000 less.


anything not on R&R, you'll have to call a toro authorized dealer that sells greensmower parts, it took me a few calls, but I found the right place. My flex 21 is a 2002, and it's in great shape, I need to buy a throttle cable, because its a little loose, but it works fine, just being nitpicky.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I don't believe anything the previous owner claims, I just replace the cheap stuff so I have my own baseline, such as oils and basic service items. so I KNOW it actually was done with the right stuff.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Im going to check out the R&R site. Thank you all for the tips.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2020)

lawn789 said:


> That makes me feel even better about the purchase. Just last week I was commenting on a thread in here and was leaning more toward an Allett or Swardmans. The toro may not be ideal for a homeowner but I basically got what is considered the best reel style mower for over $1,000 less.
> [/quote
> 
> Don't get me wrong the swardman is a nice piece of kit. beautiful machine. The pricing to get into it is a bit steep but considering the ease of use and long term servicing/sharpening of reels by reel rollers in ga. . its a no brainer as far as a homeowner is concerned..well worth it. The only hesitation or issue I've come across is possible "floating" due to the smaller mass of the machine on dense turf. .this is where a greens mower shines.


----------

